# Graco Magnum Pro 21 Airless sprayer



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

RE: Graco Magnum Pro 21 Airless sprayer

Does anyone know anything about this rig? I see it on sale for $699 this week. Regular $1K. That's Canadian dollars.

It says the sprayer can take hot coatings like lacquer. I might pick it up for the odd lacquer job and to spray BIN primer.

Thoughts?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> RE: Graco Magnum Pro 21 Airless sprayer
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this rig? I see it on sale for $699 this week. Regular $1K. That's Canadian dollars.
> 
> ...



Hell NO. Just say NO. I (formerly) own three magnums all die less than a year. Never again. Stay away from anything labelled 'magnum'. Again just today I heard another sad story a contractor bought a magnum thinking it will do the job not even a year old and it needs a 'repack' well you might as well just replace the damn thing rather than repack them.

Just looking for a cheap backup pump? graco 390 minimum also $699 :vs_cool: Literally everything about it is better, better motor, better pump internals & packing's, manifold filter, better gun etc.

https://www.portlandcompressor.com/store/p-4051-graco-390-airless-paint-sprayer-special.aspx



Why the heck would you buy one of these? Another one I have the friggen motor caught fire. Yes I had to use up a fire extinguisher.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

They want $899 for the 390 here in Canada. Will shooting BIN with my 495 screw up the rig for other coatings?


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Graco's Magnum line is box store trash with more low-grade plastic components. You can pick up a new stand-mounted 390 with extras for around 600USD; just call your Graco rep and ask what they can do for you.

@MrSmith Consider a set of water-based hoses and another for solvents, but as long as you clean your pump out thoroughly, BIN is fine. The hotter the solvent, the more often you'll need to repack.


----------



## illusionsgame (Aug 1, 2010)

*Spraying BiN?*



Mr Smith said:


> They want $899 for the 390 here in Canada. Will shooting BIN with my 495 screw up the rig for other coatings?



I'd not ever spray anything that is alcohol based: it dries too fast. Good luck!


----------



## illusionsgame (Aug 1, 2010)

*Wow, thanks for posting this*



cocomonkeynuts said:


> Hell NO. Just say NO. I (formerly) own three magnums all die less than a year. Never again. Stay away from anything labelled 'magnum'. Again just today I heard another sad story a contractor bought a magnum thinking it will do the job not even a year old and it needs a 'repack' well you might as well just replace the damn thing rather than repack them.
> 
> Just looking for a cheap backup pump? graco 390 minimum also $699 :vs_cool: Literally everything about it is better, better motor, better pump internals & packing's, manifold filter, better gun etc.
> 
> ...



Caught on fire? Wow. Good thing you were not spraying lacquer! I know a painter who died doing that. 
Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Bin is easy to clean out of a pump and set up. Ammonia And water is all you need. I don't like to spray bin because it seams to be a weak coat on cover up compared to a rolled coat.


----------

